# Student Adoption?



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

Hi I will be starting my first year of graduate school this fall and am thinking about adopting a dog (probably at least 1 year). 

I just want to know how hard it is for a student/first time owner to let a adoption agency let me adopt. I raised a 11 wk old puppy with my girlfriend for about 4 months but unfortunately we broke up and she took the dog. Other than that, I have no experience taking care of a dog. How can I show that I would be a good owner IF they doubt my qualifications? 

Thanks and cheers


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

That's great that you're looking for a rescued dog. Speaking as someone who is roughly in the same "life stage" bracket as you are, it would be easier to go to a local shelter than to a private rescue. Some shelters are so full they will practically throw the dogs out the window at you, whereas rescues are totally stringent and sometimes really illogical or unfair in their approval process. For an idea of how ridiculous they can be, I've had a rescue turn me down because I'm 24 and they only accept people over 25.

Rescues will doubt you because you are young and haven't settled down; unmarried, haven't finished school, don't have a stable career yet; might move in the near future (a reason a lot of people give up dogs), might meet someone who doesn't like dogs (another reason people give up dogs), might have kids in the future (another reason), and might run out of money and not be able to afford the dog if it gets sick (yet another).

You might not agree with the rescue's reasons, but they can and will find any excuse to deny you in the name of protecting their dogs. I'm not trying to dissuade you from trying, and I'm not saying that you actually are or will do any of those things, I just want you to be prepared for this kind of response. It's very very hard to get even a reply from many rescues if to them you fit the profile of "young and not settled down". Rescues have to deal with all sorts of crap people and they protect themselves by profiling. Unfortunately that defense also blocks out some wonderful homes with good intentions. It can be really heartbreaking. At the end of the day though, it might be better that the dogs aren't being thrown out the shelter window at random people.

Also make sure that before you embark on this that you think of how much of your time and energy is going to be going into grad school. It's no walk in the park and neither is raising a dog at the same time. That said I know people who had dogs in grad school and the dog was a stress reliever. I know my dog was a stress reliever. Just make sure you think of how you will feel in situations where say... you are up late with tons of work to do and there is a dog also poking you with a wet nose for attention. Or maybe money is tight from ridiculous tuition fees or loans and the dog suddenly needs an expensive vet visit. Make sure you get a dog that fits into your lifestyle.

Your best bet IMO is to check your local shelters. Try some rescues as well if you want, but be prepared to for the third degree, or worse, being completely stonewalled. If you manage to get a response from a rescue be completely sincere in your intentions. Explain to the rescue why you want a dog and how he or she will fit into your life for the rest of his or her life. Don't lie about your experience with dogs, they will likely be able to see through that. Being a newbie to dogs won't disqualify you, it just means they won't match you up with a dog you can't handle.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree that a local shelter would be the easiest way to adopt. Most hand out dogs to anyone with the adoption fee. That said, I adopted my cat, Felix, from a rescue group when I was 21, and I adopted my cat, Nikko, from a different rescue group when I was 22, and I had no problem adopting. The thing is, all rescues are different and they have different rules. If you look hard enough, and don't get discouraged, you can find a rescue group that has policies you can live with. 

The rescue that I volunteer with would be open to adopting to a student with little dog experience as long as you have a plan in place. For instance, let us know that you don't have a vet right now, but that you are planning to use a certain vet. Also, it would help to know what sort of plan that you have in place for when you graduate; how will you make sure that the dog goes with you and doesn't end up back with the rescue/in a shelter? Basically, the rescue that I work with wants to know that you have done some research and that you have a long-term plan in a place for both you and the dog. I think if you communicate your research/plan to rescues you are interested in, they will be more likely to take you seriously.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Consider getting a dog under 25 lbs if you are a renter. Finding rental homes that allow larger dogs can be a problem for renters. Agree that Animal Control/shelters will let most anyone adopt. 
Consider where you will be living upon completion of graduate school, and whether your job will require travel. Don't look at "where" you would "like" to live, but where the jobs are in your field. 
Consider whether you have the time now, throughout school, and when you get a job, to care for a dog. Also, consider your finances.

You might also see about fostering while you are in school. Fosters are greatly needed in many parts of the country, and the committment is usually temporary, but you would be doing a great thing. Plus, if it wasn't working out, they'll take back the dog.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Consider getting a dog under 25 lbs if you are a renter. Finding rental homes that allow larger dogs can be a problem for renters. Agree that Animal Control/shelters will let most anyone adopt.
> Consider where you will be living upon completion of graduate school, and whether your job will require travel. Don't look at "where" you would "like" to live, but where the jobs are in your field.
> Consider whether you have the time now, throughout school, and when you get a job, to care for a dog. Also, consider your finances.
> 
> You might also see about fostering while you are in school. Fosters are greatly needed in many parts of the country, and the committment is usually temporary, but you would be doing a great thing. Plus, if it wasn't working out, they'll take back the dog.



yea I'm leaning way toward fostering and have been contacting shelters around where I will be going to school about that, there is a good chance I will start off fostering for the sake of gaining experience and adjusting to taking care of a dog on my own while going to a new school 

thanks all


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

zdonBGSU said:


> yea I'm leaning way toward fostering and have been contacting shelters around where I will be going to school about that, there is a good chance I will start off fostering for the sake of gaining experience and adjusting to taking care of a dog on my own while going to a new school
> 
> thanks all


Sounds like a good idea. 

Are you by chance going to Bowling Green State University for grad school (I'm assuming from your sn)? I'm graduating with my bachelors from there this December.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> Are you by chance going to Bowling Green State University for grad school (I'm assuming from your sn)? I'm graduating with my bachelors from there this December.


I am actually  There is a surprisingly high number of people in the area from the forums


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

zdonBGSU said:


> I am actually  There is a surprisingly high number of people in the area from the forums


Really? I've only ever found one other person on here from Toledo. Anyway, you'll probably see me walking Sydney in a bright pink harness at some point if you live in town. :wink: It's hard to miss, lol.


----------



## geepow (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm from Toledo as well!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am from Malvern, Ohio. I rescued my pup 2 months ago by looking on the internet in a 50 mile radius of my home and found Abbylynn at a wonderful shelter/rescue service about 35 miles away. The fee was $100 and included all shots upd , spay/neuter , all bloodwork done. She was shipped to PA and I had to wait 10 days until I could go and bring her home. I also signed a paper which states that in no way will she ever be an outside dog and if for any reason she does not work out she has to be returned to that shelter/rescue. Of course there would be no refund. It was well worth the wait and the drive! 

As everyone has stated...........make sure you have the time, tolerance, patience, and funds for your new addition. They are an extension of your family....they too have physical, phsycological and medical needs also.

I started looking at the shelters and rescue services by county names on the web. Good luck.

I almost forgot..........I've been out of school for 37 years! LOL!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

We should have an Ohio DF reunion.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> We should have an Ohio DF reunion.


Maybe?! I'm sure that would be very interesting!


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree that fostering is a great idea! I run a rescue group myself, and I'll admit, if I'm contacted by a young, single adult that's still in school a number of big red flags go up, and more often then not I decline their application. The biggest reason is their stability. I do make exceptions, though, depending on the person, although it's becoming less frequent. Before you adopt a dog from any place, really make sure you've thought it through. I just got back 2 wonderful dogs, the guy that adopted them from me claimed he loved them, but in the year since he adopted Kenna and Louie, he met someone who doesn't share his love, and he started working longer hours trying to pay off his student loans, and in the end the dogs came back to me, and are having a hard time adjusting to life back in a foster home with multiple dogs when they're use to a much different life. It's hard on the dogs, rebound dogs tend to be harder to adopt out because often people assume returned dogs have issues, when that very often isn't the case - More often then not when I do get a dog returned, it's the owner's problem, not the dog's. Some things to really think about before adopting ANY dog.
- Finances, are you prepared for the basic needs of a dog? A high quality diet, crate, bed, collar, leash, and basic training class is just a good start, not to mention vet bills. Are you also financially stable enough to handle a large vet bill if your dog suddenly gets sick or injured? Most emergency vets you're going to have a $1000 or higher vet bill and that's if there's no surgery or anything to involved needed! Most serious illnesses or injuries will easily run you over $1000, are you prepared to handle it?
- Can you afford insurance? I know alot of people think this is optional, and it depend son the breed, but I find for any pet owner that doesn't have a well padded bank account, having insurance on their dog can mean the difference between being able to treat it or having to euthanize it.
- What are you plans? Where will you go when you graduate? Are you willing to spend the time and effort to find new housing that'll allow your dog? One of the biggest reasons I have dogs turned in is owners that are moving and didn't plan for their pets 
- Back to finances, once you graduate and student loans run out, do you have a plan to keep bills paid while you find employment?
- How much time do you have available? With students and younger adults, another big reason I see dogs surrendered is because the dog learns to bark, whine, or otherwise become a pest to the neighbors because they're being left alone for long hours. 8 hrs a day + all night is fine for a less active dog, but you have to make sure you have the time to commit to really exercising them good and tiring them out when you are home. If you're going to be working while going to school, it may be best to wait until school is over for you. Really think about if you have the time to properly train and exercise a dog
- Is your lifestyle going to fit around the dog? Are you going to want to go out to parties, or have friends over? Is the dog going to be welcome? I see far to many dogs end up injured or lost because the owners took them into situations it just wasn't safe and weren't able to properly supervise the dog.

There's obviously alot more to think about, but those are the big things. Being a rescuer myself, I can completely understand why most rescue groups are leery about adopting to a student. We put alot of time, money, energy, and love into our dogs and want to make sure they're getting the best possible home. And as crazy as this sounds, while we love them and adore them - Once we place them we don't want them back! Of course any rescue group will gladly take back any dog they've placed and most require you do return them if you can't keep them, but once we place them we want them to live out the rest of their natural lives with the family that we let them go to! Shelters on the other hand take in any dog that comes through their door, they don't have the benefit rescue groups do of choosing what they take or don't take most of the time. They take whatever stray gets found, or owner doesn't want to keep, or whatever the story may be. They can't be as choosy or spend as much time with the dogs, because most of them have so many coming in they've got to get as many as they can adopted back out or they have to put them to sleep. Shelters are much more willing to adopt to younger adults because of this - They figure even if the dog does end up coming back, at least it got a chance it may not have otherwise. That said I do know some shelters that'll even decline students. But by fostering first that shows a rescue or shelter that you know what you're doing, you're committed to it, and you'll make a great home! Fostering is always a great way to start, and often one of the only ways for a young adult or student to convince me that they're really ready for the responsibility of a dog!


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

igmomma said:


> I agree that fostering is a great idea! I run a rescue group myself, and I'll admit, if I'm contacted by a young, single adult that's still in school a number of big red flags go up, and more often then not I decline their application. The biggest reason is their stability. I do make exceptions, though, depending on the person, although it's becoming less frequent. Before you adopt a dog from any place, really make sure you've thought it through. I just got back 2 wonderful dogs, the guy that adopted them from me claimed he loved them, but in the year since he adopted Kenna and Louie, he met someone who doesn't share his love, and he started working longer hours trying to pay off his student loans, and in the end the dogs came back to me, and are having a hard time adjusting to life back in a foster home with multiple dogs when they're use to a much different life. It's hard on the dogs, rebound dogs tend to be harder to adopt out because often people assume returned dogs have issues, when that very often isn't the case - More often then not when I do get a dog returned, it's the owner's problem, not the dog's. Some things to really think about before adopting ANY dog.
> - Finances, are you prepared for the basic needs of a dog? A high quality diet, crate, bed, collar, leash, and basic training class is just a good start, not to mention vet bills. Are you also financially stable enough to handle a large vet bill if your dog suddenly gets sick or injured? Most emergency vets you're going to have a $1000 or higher vet bill and that's if there's no surgery or anything to involved needed! Most serious illnesses or injuries will easily run you over $1000, are you prepared to handle it?
> - Can you afford insurance? I know alot of people think this is optional, and it depend son the breed, but I find for any pet owner that doesn't have a well padded bank account, having insurance on their dog can mean the difference between being able to treat it or having to euthanize it.
> - What are you plans? Where will you go when you graduate? Are you willing to spend the time and effort to find new housing that'll allow your dog? One of the biggest reasons I have dogs turned in is owners that are moving and didn't plan for their pets
> ...


thanks igmomma for your feedbacks, and to be honest, all your concerns are my concerns as well. If I do chose to adopt a dog I would like to have all your questions answered for myself as well to make sure it has a permanent home!


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

zdonBGSU said:


> thanks igmomma for your feedbacks, and to be honest, all your concerns are my concerns as well. If I do chose to adopt a dog I would like to have all your questions answered for myself as well to make sure it has a permanent home!


Good for you! I think you're on the right track by coming here and asking questions BEFORE you get a dog! Always a good idea to do your research before hand, and as I mentioned - Fostering will be a great way to give you an idea if you can really handle a dog. You'll be helping prepare a dog have a better chance of getting a great home, and if it does turn out to be more work then you where ready for or it just doesn't work out, you've still given that dog some basic training, house manners, and socialization to better prepare it for a real home! To me, fostering for students is a win win situation! I feel the same about alot of military families - They want pets, but aren't stable and often get relocated where they can't take their pets with, I have quite a few military families that have fostered for me so they can get the joy and companionship of having a dog around, but if they do get transferred, no harm done!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

A little OT but I'm from NW Ohio too! About 45 minutes west of Toledo  I think that it's wonderful that you are coming to the forums for advice BEFORE you actually get a dog, bravo! As for rescue recommendations, I too say that a shelter is probably your best bet. I would go for a smaller >25lb dog with lower energy requirements (unless you are a runner/biker/ect). Though being a student/dog owner isn't always ideal as long as you are committed to training/spending time with/generally being a good dog owner it is possible! I adopted Pebbles the summer before I was a senior in college and I know there are quite a few others in our age category that also were successful dog owners during that time. Good luck in you search, you'll know when you've found 'the one'!


----------

